#  - Cruise >      - Cruise ships accidents >  P&O Pacific Sun

## Haddock

,            .  P&O Pacific Sun          .     ,           (42 ).




> The 1,486-passenger, 47,000-ton cruise ship finally arrived a day late in Auckland, New Zealand, with dozens of injured passengers and was met by ambulances prepared to deal with many different broken bones including ribs and pelvises. The good news is that it appears there were no fatalities.





> A P&O Cruises spokeswoman in the UK said: "The ship rolled in seven-metre sells and winds up to 50 knots. Most of those injured suffered cuts and bruises."





> The Telegraph quotes another passenger as saying the water reached as high as the fifth deck.
> 
> "We are nearly on our side," one passenger emailed to her family from the ship, the paper says. "If we get out of this, it will be a miracle. Please give (my daughter) an extra big hug and kiss from me. Make sure her life is fun."





> How bad was it? The UK's Telegraph this morning quotes passengers who say they were flung across the ship, along with crockery and "anything not nailed down," when the vessel tried to turn its bow into the storm. The paper says huge waves caught the ship's side as it manuevered, causing a violent roll.





> The captain came over the speaker and asked everyone to get back to our cabins or passageways and to 'hang on' because he was going to do a big turn. It was like this big screech. We thought 'oh my God, something bad has happened to the boat' and then there was this siren . . . .


   ,    google news.

----------


## mastrokostas

Jubilee  Carnival .     L,A   (Cabos san Lucas , Puerto Vallarta, Acapulco .).      Celebration , Holiday ,         Carnival .To 2005    P&O         .    ,           .     ,     ,        ,      .
       ,    ,   ,            .

Jubilee02.jpg
PacificSun-01.jpg

1900 passengers

9 decks

223 meters in length

47,000 gross tonnes

Built 1986

Max Speed: 21 Knots

  :http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

----------

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources...Sun_Report.pdf                    .          .




> ,    Southampton –   (  )    .        .    weather report     storm .      ,           ,                   .              ,         ,     .         .


TasmanSea.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

videos    ,       .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vuq7i...eature=related

----------


## Ellinis

,    ,     .

----------

